# Solved: Delete Key placing periods but not deleting text



## libbee2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Windows 7 HP Pavilion dv6-1355dx laptop about a year old. All of a sudden when I hit delete key it puts in a period in front of item I want deleted instead of deleting the characters. I can only delete using highlighting and hitting delete key and then it still leaves a period but it does delete all text except the period.
Any ideas on what might be causing this? My virus software is up to date and shows no problems. I have not installed any software or made any changes to computer before this started.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your laptop has the wide keyboard that includes a numeric keypad you have the Num Lock on. Toggle it off and it will be back to the special keys. If you have a regular laptop keyboard it may be the same thing, but I'm not at all sure of that.


----------

